# isuspm/agent exe. = 100% cpu



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Someone please help me. 
I'm in a catch 22
if I leave isuspm.exe running it teams up with agent.exe and loads my cpu to 100% causing huge waiting times between any keyboard or mouse command.
if I turn it off it messes up other tings like loading Quickbooks.
Take a look if you will.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:40:45 PM, on 1/29/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DTSRVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp deskjet 9600 series\Toolbox\HPWITBX.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\Pivot Software\wpctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\HP My Display\DTHtml.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\HookManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\Pivot Software\floater.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cidaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim Butler\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.foxnews.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by SBC Yahoo! DSL
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWITOOLBOX] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp deskjet 9600 series\Toolbox\HPWITBX.exe "-i"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w3FX3ni] fasbuiroxio.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YBrowser] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Carbonite Backup] C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\CarboniteUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PivotSoftware] "C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\Pivot Software\wpctrl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DT HPW] C:\Program Files\Portrait Displays\HP My Display\DTHtml.exe -startup_folder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: AT&T Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: AT&T Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: bannerfarm.ace.advertizing.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.akamai.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.akamai.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.AT&T Yahoo!Mail
O15 - Trusted Zone: ad.doubleclick.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.foxnews.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.instream.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.revsci.net
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.websidestory.com
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper20073151.dll
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: CarboniteService - Carbonite, Inc. (www.carbonite.com) - C:\Program Files\Carbonite\Carbonite Backup\carboniteservice.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Portrait Displays Display Tune Service (DTSRVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Portrait Displays\Shared\DTSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\YPCSER~1.EXE
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://www.diynetwork.com/webdiy/images/pac/ggg04/ggg04_en_1.jpg

--
End of file - 12811 bytes


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Is somebody going to take a look at this?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see "agent.exe" in the process list, but the other is an installshield updater. I believe "agent.exe" is normally associated with that.

You can easily resolve the problem by disabling the updater >> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler

To do that run *msconfig* and deselect it on the startup tab and reboot.

And indeed you have the Microsoft Installer, msiexex.exe, running. Typically for a normal install this should not be present after a reboot.

However I do not know what THIS is, do you >> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w3FX3ni] fasbuiroxio.exe


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

The Roxio is an old mp3 player software I believe. I will disable that also.
Is there anything on there that would cause this message when trying to reload Quick books after an uninstall? "This patch could not be opened.Verify patch exists and that you can access it, or contact application vendor to verify that this is a valid Windows patch package.
We were on the phone with Intuit for 2 hours trying to load Quickbooks after they had me uninstall it. Finally they gave up and said it must be a Windows problem. 
Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well you may indeed have an outdated installshield configuration -- The procedure for manually updating installshield can be a bit complex.

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=q108322

Did you ever give it time to complete?

Did Quickbooks complete its install? And are you receiving the message with other installs?


----------



## mudpie (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for your assistance. Your right , it is pretty complex. I will give it a try later and let you know if it resolves the problem
Thanks again


----------

